# Scary's Forrest Frights - 2014



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Couple videos of our yard display for 2014.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wowzer!! Quite a set up! I especially like the skeleton fence with the lit ribs and candles.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I am in love with that gorgeous gate at the end of your driveway.

You've got quite a variety of scenes and you did a nice job of staging them so it doesn't feel like a hodgepodge of props just thrown out on the lawn. The walkthrough flows from one scene to the next.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice setup!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... looks great.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice looking display! Lots of TOT eye candy!


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Love all your characters and your set up - SUPER jealous of your organ!


----------

